# Lake Seminole Flw Everstart Recap



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, to begin with I fished the Flw Everstart this past weekend on Lake Seminole as a Co-angler. (April4-6) 
The day before the tournament, Wednesday my father and I fished for a couple hours before the tournament meeting in Bainbridge. We caught a couple fish around islands, but no giants. 
Then, it was off to the meeting. I ended up drawing a boater that lived about an hour from the lake that fished it a good amount in the past. Our plan was just to fish shallow flats and bays all day. He was a great guy, great fisherman, and I had a blast. I ended the day with 5 for 14-7 and he had 3 for 4 something. So, I ended the day in 4th place. 
My next partner was from Tennessee, but an experienced fisherman, and he had done well on Seminole in the past. We fished similar areas in backwaters off of the hooch. I ended the day with 4 for 10-15 and he had 0. 
After day 2, I made the cut. Only top ten fish the last day, and I was standing in 4th place. (If you were wondering, they pay down 23 places and those all earn their entry fee back.) 
So on the last day they paired everyone up with the person on the boaters side in the same position. 
So, I met my partner and he told me he had been fishing a backwater way up the chatahoochee about 40 miles from launch site all week and he wasn't confident in it holding up for us again. He was fishing a little deeper water than I had been doing prior and a little different style. 
Final day boats all take off at 7:15 and due in at 3:15. Unfortunately, there ended up being about a 2 hour fog delay. We ended up not going to his primary area and instead fishing some areas he had caught fish in practice on, and some areas he knew of that friends told him of. 
I ended the day with one bite, and I lost it. He caught 3 for around 7-8lbs. One of those 3, was with 5 minutes left and I was getting my crap packed up and ready to go. Never forget Ike's "Never Give Up."
I ended up only falling 2 spots finishing in 6th, as there were a few other co anglers the final day who zeroed. 
All in all it was a blast! This was my first Everstart, and I learned alot. Plus, the paycheck wasn't too bad.:thumbup: I fished with 3 fine fisherman, and learned more knowledge and locations of the lake. Flw sure does put on a organized event, and it definitely won't be my last one. I definitely recommend it. There was numerous bags over twenty pounds, with atleast 3 sacks over 25lbs. It took a 3 day total of 73-10 for the boaters first place. THATS CATCHIN EM. 
Here's some pictures:


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Way to go!!!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Man nice job. I know of some guys that was fishing it too. Backwater way up the chattahoochee sounds like parramore's?


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 21, 2012)

Good job for a GOOFY looking kid !!!!!


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> Man nice job. I know of some guys that was fishing it too. Backwater way up the chattahoochee sounds like parramore's?


Yep, that's it.


----------



## Goldigger (Mar 14, 2011)

The Patriot said:


> Good job for a GOOFY looking kid !!!!!


Dont be so hard on the kid great young people fishing "He is a bit goofy looking now that u say it so"


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Congrats man, they are jealous. Some nice hawgs also


----------



## Goldigger (Mar 14, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> Dont be so hard on the kid great young people fishing "He is a bit goofy looking now that u say it so"


Just kidding I know ND personally I am ribbing him he is a fine young man.


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

great story man congrats


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

N!cky said:


> Yep, that's it.


My buddy lives just a few miles from parramore's and we jug fish it a little. Looks like great bass fishing!


----------

